# Advice please, 8 week old with overbite



## vickery1971 (Feb 2, 2016)

Hello all, 
I'm new to the forum and new to Vizsla ownership. We have just got our 8 week old home and been for our first visit to the vet for our first lot of jabs, the vet said he has an overshot / over bite of his jaw (about 5 - 7 mm) He didnt seem worried and just said to leave it and be mindful that we shouldn't breed from him.
I have been doing quite a lot of internet research since but not a lot is Vizsla related so I thought I would join a forum and ask a few questions. So they are as follows:

Is it true it may correct itself as the lower jaw is the slowest to grow?

Could it be due to him being a large puppy (biggest of the litter by far 8kg at 8 weeks)?

can playing with balls and chewing bones help?

Does having the lower incisors remove help stop the teeth locking and help jaw growth?

Thanks in advance for any help and advice

Vic


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

Hi,

If your vet does not think it's a medical issue then I won't worry much.

But if you plan to do conformation then I suggest reach out to your breeder and ask for guidance. I'm not sure if faults (overbite/overshot, easy/westy feet, etc) grow out but your breeder should be able to help.


----------



## vickery1971 (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks for taking the time to reply. The breeder said they had only had one with overbite before and that grew out. The vet seems to think they don't often grow out (he is quite young and new to the practice) I was just hoping that someone on this forum has had it happen so I can find out what to look for.


----------



## organicthoughts (Oct 9, 2012)

I've never heard of them growing out of it.

Health wise, make sure their canines don't puncture the roof and floor of the dogs mouth as they grow. They might need to be removed or ground down to not cause complications.


----------



## vickery1971 (Feb 2, 2016)




----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

That's a good size overbite. I don't think chewing on balls or bones is going to change it. I wouldn't remove teeth either unless it's hurts the top of his mouth.


----------



## gingerling (Jun 20, 2015)

Wow, that's pretty noticeable! Didn't the breeder tell you about this before you picked up the puppy?

Keep an eye on it, but don't do anything to try to alter it. What makes them special can't be seen, anyways...


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Dear Vick... I've just been reading through the posts here, It does look like this pup may have a bit of a deformity... Poor little pup, or, maybe this little guy will have a full and un- problematic life... playing, hunting, running, kissing, snuggling etc, etc etc. I guess it all depends on your expectations. 
If it truly offends you, and you had plans to show, or otherwise use the dog... return it to the breeder for replacement, or refund and look elsewhere.
If it is fate that the pup has come to you and you believe in Karma, then keep the baby and see what happens.
IMO it seems that the pups mouth will most likely adapt to itself, as it is formed in it's own body. Vigilance may be required to see that that actually happens. 
I think the ball is in your court as to what choice is to be made here. I do however strongly believe the breeder needs to be responsible... with dna, or what ever test, to make sure this is not a recurring or standard for their kennel... 
You are in my prayers, as is your sweet baby... Positive energy and love from my heart to yours...


----------



## vickery1971 (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks for the replies, we would never dream of parting with him, I was just seeing if any of the stories of self correction were true. And also if there was anything we could do to help the lower teeth not make a hole in the roof of his mouth.
I have a return vets visit in a few weeks so I will see how things go.
Thanks again for the advice.


----------

